

  Thoughts on MVP Business Concept - efader
http://www.fontstory.com
A flash sale business model for designer fonts.<p>What are your thoughts?<p>http://www.fontstory.com
======
alanpca
I don't get it, the MVP of this site is a landing page? I have clicked "Like",
but was not presented with any beta access. Is this just a thought at this
point? I like the idea, I want to see some 'beef'.

